# Motorcycle Theives



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

Fucking scum.

Bike got nicked today from work. Chucked in the back of a van and driven off by the c.unts.

GRRRRRR


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

Doodahs 

That's shit, sorry to hear it :-/


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

shit! (saw the thread title, saw who had posted - thought 'oh no.........')

sorry fella - really feel for you on that one.

It's that sinking feeling of 'I'm sure I parked it there.....'

bastards.
hope they get caught and strung up by their thumbs.
Or any other bit that sticks out. Â


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Not good - hope u get it sorted.

James.


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

What a nightmare. Bad luck. How can you avoid them doing this? :-/ I guess trackers don't really work with bikes, there being nowhere to put them. You'd think they'd be able to invent some tiny GPS device to fit somewhere though.


----------



## imster (Apr 26, 2003)

Sorry to hear the bad news mate.

With regards to the tracker, I think on bikes they install microscopic chips all over the place on the bike. Is this true?


----------



## David_A (May 7, 2002)

Time to buy a new R1 with the exhausts in the right place. Best excuse you've got.

Dave


----------



## justtin (May 6, 2002)

> Sorry to hear the bad news mate.
> 
> With regards to the tracker, I think on bikes they install microscopic chips all over the place on the bike. Is this true?


Yep, but usually only any use after the bikes been broken up and they find the bits in a dodgey breakers some where :-/

Had a CBR600 nicked many years ago, sickening...... but got it back a day later with no damage apart from the ignition barrel..... amazing how easy they were/are to steal......

Justin


----------



## SaulTTR (Apr 30, 2003)

Mate of mine had his Suzuki GSXR 1000 nicked from his garage he had only had it six weeks, now he can't get insured on another one and has had to go back down to a GSXR 600. He has installed a cage in his garage, it's like Fort Knox  All this trouble because of some lowlife scum bag. [smiley=rifle.gif]


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Sorry to hear that buddy.

Got my fingers crossed that the old bill catch the lowlife fu$kwits & give them a good shoeing.

Hope you manage to get every sorted re. insurers etc.


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

Trouble is they are just so easy to nick 

Doesn't matter what you do at home - (and beleive me , I have ) - you still have to park em somewhere when you get to wherever you are going.

I had an 'R1' experience many years ago.
Gorgeous electric blue ZXR750 (J1).

Company car park - overlooked by 40+ windows.

White van pulls up.
3 blokes jump out.
Lift bike up
Back of van
drive off.

Since then, have always chained the bike *to* something.... :-[

But that only slows em down, not stops them. 

Yes - you can get a tracker type thing - but unlike a car, there are only about 3 or 4 places to hide it on a bike.

Whip the fairing off - clear
Lift the seat - clear
Lift the tank - got it

:-/


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

So sorry to hear this R1, sad news indeed I hardly leave mine out of site now, even clean it inside my garage - how sad is that... makes you wonder whether it is worth all the trouble .

Then you excitedly stick on your leathers on a fine warm spring morning and fire her up ! Aiming the beast down those winding country lanes , you now realise why ....... Whoops sorry , hope the insurance company is sympathetic and sorts you out quickly, guess a new bike will be on your drive before not too long. (and some more padlocks and chains etc )

Chin up - fellow bikers unite.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I know it's hardly the same, but my Art Director at work has just had his scooter stolen for the second time.

Got it back the first time after it was found two streets away. Then stolen again about a month after he got it back and paid to have the steering lock fixed.


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

Cheers guys, no news as yet and to be honest I'm not really expecting to hear anything.

I guess the best case scenario is the ins co pay out, the bike is found months later, I get to buy it back for bugger all and turn it into a dedicated track bike 

In the meantime, I'm off to buy Biketrader....


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

That is so terrible 
Sorry to hear that your bike got stollen R1 :'(! You must be feeling empty. 
Will it be easy to trace do you think?


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

> That is so terrible Â
> Sorry to hear that your bike got stollen R1 Â :'(! Â You must be feeling empty. Â
> Will it be easy to trace do you think? Â


Nah, I wouldn't have thought so Abi...no tracker, only an alarm thats almost certainly removed by now. I wouldn't be surpised if the bike was in europe by now... 

Never mind eh? Good excuse for a new one.

Woe betide those who nabbed it tho if I happen across them....


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

In Europe  ouch . What sort of bike was it that you had?


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

> In Europe Â  ouch Â . Â What sort of bike was it that you had? Â


lol - see if you can guess


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

> lol - see if you can guess


 [smiley=gorgeous.gif]

[smiley=stupid.gif]


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Bummer R1...and just what sort of level of interest and decisive action are the Police taking on your behalf to apprehend culprits - unless they were speeding away from scene? :

Hopefully your insurance won't wriggle too much in paying out -but they will undoubtedly load your next renewal. Did you take 'reasonable precautions' to secure bike?

Time to get a quick quote for insurance from A N Other BEFORE your current claim is made. That way you won't have any irrecoverable losses already against your name, or even claim-pending if you move fast.


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

> Bummer R1...and just what sort of level of interest and decisive action are the Police taking on your behalf to apprehend culprits - unless they were speeding away from scene? :


Even if they were speeding away from the scene then plod will probably send you a piccy asking you to identify yourself! gits!

Hope you get it sorted - the new R1 looks the dogs.....and the track r1....scary thought!!!

H


----------



## E (May 7, 2002)

I had my GSXR stoeln last June, from outside my office in broad daylight.

Police were no use whatsoever, no surprise there!!

If it's any consolation my insurance company paid up, almost as much as I claimed for, within weeks and my premiums were only affected by my NCB being reduced by a percentage.

If you dont get your bike back I hope your insurance company are as, surprisingly, accomodating.

E


----------

